# Watangeln vor Rügen



## MIKI (9. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,
nach einiger Zeit des passiven Lesens werde ich auch mal aktiv. Ich komme aus Greifswald und befische hauptsächliche die Bodden um Rügen.
Nun wollte ich mal mein Wirkungskreis erweitern und habe dazu einige Fragen.
Ich möchte im Herbst/Winter mit dem Watangeln auf Dorsch (vielleicht auch auf Mefo) auf Rügen beginnen. Nun meine Fragen.
Wann macht es Sinn zu fischen?
Wie sieht der optimale Strandabschnitt aus?
Welche Köder nimmt man am Besten?
Welche Wetterbedingungen sind ideal?

Gleich so viele Fragen auf einmal! Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Pete (9. November 2005)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*

ich persönlich kenne nur den abschnitt zwischen dranske und dem kap arkona...ein teilabschnitt davon ist fürs spinnfischen auf dorsch und mefo (und dann im frühjahr auf hornfisch) exzellent....nämlich der ab höhe alte russenstation 1 km nördlich von dranske bis zur treppe in kreptitz...schnell tiefes wasser, mischgrund bzw. überwiegend steinig, ufersteine etc...aber auch überall...dort wo landnasen rausgehen, haben sich oft flache riffe gebildet...am besten, beizeiten mal in kreptitz anrücken und dann oben entlang am steilufer (natürlich bei ausreichend sonne und plattem wasser) sich die uferabschnitte anschauen...nimm ruhig ne kamera mit und halte von oben die dir interessant erscheinenden abschnitte im bild fest...zuhause kannst du später ganz in ruhe deine angestrebten angelplätze anschauen...


----------



## sundeule (10. November 2005)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*

|supergri...die Gegend um Dranske kann ich auch empfehlen.
Daneben wird an der Schaabe fleißig gesponnen. In Glowe ist es am Ufer etwas tiefer - in Juliusruh kann man weit rauswaten und dann auch fangen.
Meine letzten beiden Versuche waren eher bescheiden - da lief auf Wurm mehr, so dass ich dann lieber wieder die Brandungsruten genommen habe.
Das kann an den Tagesbedingungen gelegen haben; vermutlich wird es mit dem Tobs zusammenhängen, den ich jetzt seltener gesehen, bzw. in den Dorschen gefunden habe.
Ich war gestern und vorgestern in der Brandung und die Dorsche hatten ausschließlich Garnelen im Wanst.
Mefo und Dorsch gibt es rund um Arkona. Ansonsten ist die Ecke um Lohme ab Schonzeitende ein beliebtes Meforevier. In Nardevitz kommt man ebenfalls gut ans Ufer. In der ganzen Ecke sollte dringend ein Watstock benutzt werden - ausgesprochen erwachsene Steine in großer Zahl leben dort.|supergri


----------



## MIKI (10. November 2005)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. Sollte ich es eher in den Morgen- oder Abendstunden  versuchen?


----------



## sundeule (13. November 2005)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*

Das ist doch keine Frage von entweder oder 

Beides funzt!


----------



## tomthx (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*

Hi MIKI, wollte mal fragen ob du schon Erfolg hattest, plane die nächsten Tage auf Rügen dem Dorsch per Wathose nachzustellen... Und würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen. ThX Tom


----------



## blinkerkatze (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*



			
				sundeule schrieb:
			
		

> |supergri...die Gegend um Dranske kann ich auch empfehlen.
> Daneben wird an der Schaabe fleißig gesponnen. In Glowe ist es am Ufer etwas tiefer - in Juliusruh kann man weit rauswaten und dann auch fangen.
> Meine letzten beiden Versuche waren eher bescheiden - da lief auf Wurm mehr, so dass ich dann lieber wieder die Brandungsruten genommen habe.
> Das kann an den Tagesbedingungen gelegen haben; vermutlich wird es mit dem Tobs zusammenhängen, den ich jetzt seltener gesehen, bzw. in den Dorschen gefunden habe.
> ...


@Sundeule, sag bloß du gehörst auch zum Selbstmörderclub in Nadewitz.
Übrigens war ich am 8.Januar und 11.Januar auf Rügen aber nichts.
Am 8.Januar war ich 6 Stunden im Wasser ich hatte am Abend noch kalte Füße. Achso Mitglieder vom Stralsunder Meeresanglerclub bekommen einmal im Monat 50 Wattis gratis .:m


----------



## sundeule (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*



			
				blinkerkatze schrieb:
			
		

> @Sundeule, sag bloß du gehörst auch zum Selbstmörderclub in Nadewitz.
> Übrigens war ich am 8.Januar und 11.Januar auf Rügen aber nichts.
> Am 8.Januar war ich 6 Stunden im Wasser ich hatte am Abend noch kalte Füße. Achso Mitglieder vom Stralsunder Meeresanglerclub bekommen einmal im Monat 50 Wattis gratis .:m


 
Selbstmörderclub?|kopfkrat  
Weiser alter Asiat sagt: Suche Deine innere Mite und werde selbst zum Stein, dann tun Dir Deine Steinbrüder nix. Ist doch ne gute Ecke!

Und die Wattis: frittiert tät ich die nehmen


----------



## Seebaer (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*

Juhuu - freu mich auf Juni. Da fahren meine bessere Hälfte und ich nach Lohme für 10 Tage.#6 |supergri #6


----------



## sundeule (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*

Na viel Spass!

Wem soll ich denn nun ein Wetter wünschen? Deiner Frau ein ordentliches Badewetter oder Dir einen kalten Frühsommer zum fischen? 

Na wenigstens ein paar Hornis und Flachmänner sollten im Juno noch gehen und vielleicht ja auch noch mehr ...


----------



## Kurzer (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*

Moin zusammen,

@Sundeule

ist der Sund zugefrohren oder besteht die Möglichkeit mit dem Boot auf den Sund zu kommen? Haben einen Trip vom 2.2. bis zum 5.2. geplant .


----------



## sundeule (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> @Sundeule
> 
> ist der Sund zugefrohren oder besteht die Möglichkeit mit dem Boot auf den Sund zu kommen? Haben einen Trip vom 2.2. bis zum 5.2. geplant .


 
Dann muss es aber schnell tauen...
Wir haben grad das typisch-gute Sundwetter:
Die Eisfläche ist bis auf wenige Stellen(Rügendamm...) geschlossen, jedoch nicht betretbar.

Nimm Dir lieber Brandungsgerödel mit und geh an den großen Bach Platten stippen.


----------



## C-H Bremen (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*

Werde Mitwoch nach Rügen fahren, kann ja froh sein das
von meiner Frau die Oma direkt in Bergen wohnt.
Und wollte am Donnerstag  nach Nardewitz fahren um ein 
paar mefos zu ärgern.Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob es sich
zu dieser Jahreszeit lohnt und ob vielleicht einer lust hat
mitzukommen währe nett wenn ich ein paar tipps bekommen
würde.


----------



## Kurzer (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*

@Sundeule

na ganz prima. Das hab ich mir fast schon gedacht! Damit fällt dieses Event wohl völlig ins Wasser :-(

Brandungstackel nehm ich mit...mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig. Was nehmen die Platten dort am liebsten? Wattis oder Tauwürmer?


----------



## Seebaer (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*



			
				sundeule schrieb:
			
		

> Na viel Spass!
> 
> Wem soll ich denn nun ein Wetter wünschen? Deiner Frau ein ordentliches Badewetter oder Dir einen kalten Frühsommer zum fischen?
> 
> Na wenigstens ein paar Hornis und Flachmänner sollten im Juno noch gehen und vielleicht ja auch noch mehr ...


 
DANKE Dir

denke mal jeden von bischen etwas |supergri 

Soll kein Angelurlaub werden, es geht hauptsächlich ums erholen. Aber wenn ich schonmal wieder an der Küste bin, dann möchte ich auch mal angeln gehen.
Können ja zusammen gehen. Ich bringe einen Bocksbeutel Wein mit und Du die Wattwürmer |supergri :m |supergri 

Gruß
Seebaer


----------



## sundeule (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Können ja zusammen gehen. Ich bringe einen Bocksbeutel Wein mit und Du die Wattwürmer |supergri :m |supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Seebaer


 
Na dann! Meld dich, wenn Ihr oben seid!


----------



## MeFoschreck (2. September 2007)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*

man könnte ja mal nen Treffen planen also Greifswalder und Stralsunder mal paar MeFo´s ärgern, wird bestimmt lustig, und die zeit geht ja auch so langsam wieder los ne. Wäre vllt mal ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## sundeule (2. September 2007)

*AW: Watangeln vor Rügen*



MeFoschreck schrieb:


> man könnte ja mal nen Treffen planen also Greifswalder und Stralsunder mal paar MeFo´s ärgern, wird bestimmt lustig, und die zeit geht ja auch so langsam wieder los ne. Wäre vllt mal ne Überlegung wert.


 

Na dass müsste ja dann gaanz fix gehen vor der Schonzeit :g


----------

